# Some smiley questions/requests



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2005)

There are a few of the smilies that don't make much sense to me.  The  smilie looks like what you'd get if you typed : o (space inserted for clarity) but instead, when you type : o you get .

Also the  smilie doesn't look confused to me; it always looks more like OMG! or WTF? or maybe D'oh!

Is this just me, or would anyone else like to see some minor changes to the smilie roster?


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm with you.

I, for one, am not impressed with the  smilie. Doesn't look mad to me... looks kind of ill.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, that's true too.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 14, 2005)

i miss  smilie


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 14, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I'm with you.
> 
> I, for one, am not impressed with the  smilie. Doesn't look mad to me... looks kind of ill.





Constipation - definitely.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i miss  smilie




Don't count on that one coming back.  A smiley showing your disdain for another poster (as it often gets used) doesn't promote civil discourse.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Oct 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i miss  smilie




I don't.  Although there have been times in the past I've responded to a particlularly asinine post by saying "I miss the rolleyes smiley", I agree that it's probably better for the forums if it remains gone, as it was mainly used by posters who liked to act snide and superior towards those with whom they disagreed.

Back to the main subject of this thread, I definately agree that the smiley roster could use some updating, as some of them aren't clear about what emotion they're trying to express unless you hold your mouse cursor over them.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 14, 2005)

I miss pure ASCII smilies that didn't get converted into graphics. 

Why, back in my day, we didn't have DSL or cable modem -- when I wanted to log onto EN World, I had to mine for copper all by meself and twist it into wire. Yeah!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 14, 2005)

I miss...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





blue screen of death smiley


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, the glossary for the smilies could use a bit of tweaking.  Very often what the expression looks like it conveys is not what the glossary says it conveys.  There are only a limited number of ways that we can express mood or tone on the boards, and this added ambiguity doesn't help much.

I understand the bit about :rolls eyes not being included.  I like the fact that there are at least 6 smiles among the smiles.  Positive emotions should be easier to express.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 14, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> I miss pure ASCII smilies that didn't get converted into graphics.
> 
> Why, back in my day, we didn't have DSL or cable modem -- when I wanted to log onto EN World, I had to mine for copper all by meself and twist it into wire. Yeah!



you had copper??? 

we had string and two dixie cups and we liked it that way.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i miss  smilie








. No you didn't


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 14, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Don't count on that one coming back.  A smiley showing your disdain for another poster (as it often gets used) doesn't promote civil discourse.




Well, this one should replace it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Or this one...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 14, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I miss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is a big one


----------



## diaglo (Oct 14, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> . No you didn't



do you have pimphat: smilie in your collection.

i miss that one too.

edit: make that 2 as in double post.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 14, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> That is a big one



Just let you think about that some...


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I occasionally miss  too, but I understand and support the decision to axe it.  I'm talking more about some ambiguity in the current roster because the emotion the emoticon is supposed to emote doesn't match the actual expression on the smilie.  (Yes, I just really wanted to use emotion, emoticon and emote in the same sentence.)


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 17, 2005)

I'd like to have one with a sign that has an up arrow with the caption "What he said".

"Ditto" is so...1980s.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 18, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'd like to have one with a sign that has an up arrow with the caption "What he said".
> 
> "Ditto" is so...1980s.



No kidding; when Patrick Swayze said it in the quintessential chick flick, it instantly wasn't cool anymore.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 18, 2005)

I had posted a response to this...and it just went...'poof'.  

The answer was no...



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> do you have pimphat: smilie in your collection.
> 
> i miss that one too.
> 
> edit: make that 2 as in double post.


----------



## werk (Oct 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> do you have pimphat: smilie in your collection.
> 
> i miss that one too.
> 
> edit: make that 2 as in double post.





I was intrigued...so I did a google image search for "pimp hat smilie" 

But all I got was this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  While cool, I bet it's not what you were talking about.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 20, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> I was intrigued...so I did a google image search for "pimp hat smilie"
> 
> But all I got was this
> 
> ...



they have it on montecook.com...
edit:


----------



## JimAde (Oct 20, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> they have it on montecook.com...
> edit:



 Actually I think it's on the WotC boards as well.  They have lots of smilies over there.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 20, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Actually I think it's on the WotC boards as well.  They have lots of smilies over there.



oh so it was the www.tsr.com boards that had it before and not here... oops.   

i think nutkinland/nothingland/ etc... had it too. and maybe mortality.net


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i think nutkinland/nothingland/ etc... had it too.



I'm sure they do.  They have so many smilies that it crashes lots of folks PCs to try and load the list.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 20, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> oh so it was the www.tsr.com boards that had it before and not here... oops.
> 
> i think nutkinland/nothingland/ etc... had it too. and maybe mortality.net




Necromancer Games has it as well.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 21, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Necromancer Games has it as well.



aren't necromancer games on the ezboards like monte, the trolls, etc...? maybe that explains why i use it so much.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There are a few of the smilies that don't make much sense to me.  The  smilie looks like what you'd get if you typed : o (space inserted for clarity) but instead, when you type : o you get .




I don't like that one either. Looks like a mean guy sticking out his tongue.



> Also the  smilie doesn't look confused to me; it always looks more like OMG! or WTF? or maybe D'oh!




Which is what I use it for. Far from a "confused" reaction for that one....



> Is this just me, or would anyone else like to see some minor changes to the smilie roster?




Yup. Too few choices. That's why I sometimes use smileys from other websites.

Like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for obvious reasons.....   

This one is just too cute....: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From this thread, I like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just some ideas.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 21, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> aren't necromancer games on the ezboards like monte, the trolls, etc...? maybe that explains why i use it so much.




Yeppers.


----------



## reveal (Oct 23, 2005)

Nothing beats the llama.






But this one comes darn close.


----------

